

How To Solve “Not Enough Time” - chillax
http://gojko.net/2012/05/31/how-to-solve-not-enough-time/

======
ghettoCoder
Although I agree with your premise of killing secondary and failed "software"
I think that a lot of these stems from poor UX. Your five button screen
example speaks to that. Why are there five buttons? Who decided that?

The reality is that it probably could have had the same functionality with 3
or 2 buttons and been easier to use but we always want to add more, not
remove, "stuff". The reality is that we create software for ourselves and then
expect clients to "get it". Dogfooding is great but it doesn't mean that its
"right" for potential clients. Just look at 37 Signals. They hit the nail on
the head, but I would consider them the exception. Most software I've used
over the years was clearly influenced by devs, manyt times to its detriment.

